# Game 30: Cavs @ Heat (12/30/08 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 30th, 2008 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

As a Cavs fan, I don't have a great feeling about this game. You guys had us on the ropes in the last game, and we have been playing pretty uninspired over the past couple of games overall. This, combined with Dwyane Wade, makes me think this has 'loss' written all over it.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I hope so


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I always look forward to our games against the Cavs.

In the NBA's current state, nothing tops a Wade vs. Bron showdown.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Although the Cavs are a better team, I think this is a team that we can compete with in any game. If we are lucky enough to advance in the playoffs, I would think we can give them a ton of trouble in a playoff series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully Mario's hamstring holds up


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We're gona need somone to help out offensivly, like Beasley too. I still feel like on offense we dont use Beasley to our full potential, but one problem with him is that when he does get the ball and will get doubled somtimes ppl are open and he still forces it (which sometimes he makes anyway) but you gotta set up your teamates too to give them confidence


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

A few bets tonight:

*Heat +5.5 (part of a parlay)

*Cavs/Heat over 183 pts

*Dwyane outscores LeBron by more than .5 pts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD has been money with his J in the past few games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 333333

Great hustle by Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Wade to Joel for the dunk.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If anyone is searching for a link, the only one I've found is on CCTV-5 on sopcast. Nothing on justin.tv or the other site.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joel is reminding me of the late Earl Barron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the steal and Wade for the dunk


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> If anyone is searching for a link, the only one I've found is on CCTV-5 on sopcast. Nothing on justin.tv or the other site.


Just came on to ask that. I'm watchin on the CCTV link too.. 

I want to hear Joel's shouts of excitement, these commentators keep talking..

A nice and1 by Joel, an up-and-under reverse, as well as the dunk just now. 'El is balllinn'!!

Great save earlier by Wade too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is just like the last game where Wade is struggling making baskets yet he's getting a lot of assists and we're up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's crazy how no one is streaming this game. Lebron vs Wade. You'd think a lot of people would.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We're playing very hard on the defensive end, very aggressive like we have at times this season...not sure if we can sustain that level all game, but it's nice to see early to set the tone tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was one of Wade's better dunks of the season.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We're playin great as a team so far though which is nice.

UD, Marion & Joel hustling for offensive boards, making the right cuts for Wade, etc.

Beasley in, Lebron seem to be marking him though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> That's crazy how no one is streaming this game. Lebron vs Wade. You'd think a lot of people would.


Watch on CCTV til about halftime, I'd almost guarantee that someone gets the idea with so many people in other rooms asking for the game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> That's crazy how no one is streaming this game. Lebron vs Wade. You'd think a lot of people would.


Seriously, wtf.. Lebron v Wade II, and people are streaming what, the Knicks v Bobcats? :azdaja:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Beasley got bumped but no love.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone know why Banks has been getting many more minutes, especially early, over Quinn recently?

I mean good for Banks, but is Quinn injured or something?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Banks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Beasley got bumped but no love.


Seriously. Lebron just bumped the **** out of him in the post and no call.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Heat v Cavs link is up!*

Check ATDHE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-19 Miami after 1

Damn, Marion's shots seem to rim out a lot!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *Heat v Cavs link is up!*
> 
> Check ATDHE.


Nice


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ESPN's box score says the game was cancelled...

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=281230014&refresh=30


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley got a call :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley doing a great job on the glass so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Cavs are going deep into their bench tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley going for the dunk and got fouled. He's learning to take it strong. That's good to see.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Beasley going for the dunk and got fouled. He's learning to take it strong. That's good to see.


Yup, Beasley is out there ballin tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the jump shot, albeit a short one but still


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Joel Anthony with the jumper?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

And-1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cavs are ice-cold from the outside


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333333


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

LeBron is unstoppable right now, wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just awesome D tonight for Miami.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DNKO said:


> LeBron is unstoppable right now, wow


What game are you watching?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Cavs are ice-cold from the outside


Yeah, they're now 1-11 from 3. Some of those have been wide open too.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn Lebron is all up at the FT line tonight..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Really there's nothing you can do if LeBron goes to the line for every bit of contact...it's impossible to defend him.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Let's make a bet how many free throws will James get tonight.

I say 25.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333 after UD misses 2 free throws


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Horrible call on Magloire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333333 again!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 333333333333333333333333333333333333 again


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wtf was that call.. dude just fell.. :uhoh:

Heat playing great as a team tonight, while Cleveland can't hit a shot from outside. Keep it up MIAMI.

DQ & Chalmers raining down 333's!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-34 Miami at the half

Great half for Miami.

Wade is only 2-11 after that last full court shot but has 10pts and 7assists

Mario is playing great with 10pts 3rbs 2asts

DQ started heating up at the end of the half

Michael Beasley was in attack mode when he was in.

And the D by everyone has been great. If not for Lebron getting to the free throw line this lead would be even bigger right now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Halftime Bet Analysis:

Heat +5.5 (Looking great, Heat up 55.5 to 34)

Cavs/Heat Over 183 pts (Half: 84 total points, not good, but not horrible)

DWade outscores LeBron by more than .5 pts (LBJ 14, Wade 10...not good, but not horrible)


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

50-34 MIA up after Q2.



DNKO said:


> Let's make a bet how many free throws will James get tonight.
> 
> I say 25.


I got 23.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with back to back baskets


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

back to back 3's by the Cavs to cut the lead to 10


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We better not plan on letting them take open shots...they missed in the 1st half, I wouldn't plan on the same in the 2nd half


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I have to say, this is probably the first Wade game I'm watching since 06 Finals...

I'm a fan. I can't lie. I like the way he's playing. Has to be that Chicago air


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Mario


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade blocks LBJ!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Lebron took 3.5 steps on that play. Wade gets more foul calls than Lebron, but Lebron's traveling is kind of crazy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udonis has to knock that down


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Flash is the Future said:


> Lebron took 3.5 steps on that play. Wade gets more foul calls than Lebron, but Lebron's traveling is kind of crazy.


It's really starting to disgust me.

I swear, on EVERY other replay I see from that guy - he travels.

But what can you do...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice job by Matrix, I'm stunned they just called LeBron for a charge


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at the refs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even Marion's makes just barely go in :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel makes a jump shot and Ben Wallace goes 2-2 from the line. What other crazy **** will we see tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mariooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 33333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DAAAAMN

DQ for 333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** you LeBron, that's just wrong! WOW!

3's are better than 2's though...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron just jump on Marion's back and no call. At least its our ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron might have been looking down at the rim at that one. That was insane.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn Marion. Just :nonono:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here comes the Cavs again...they are turning it up a notch, and we are responding. Let's not repeat the last game's finish to the game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're going to get the ball to end the 3rd. And start the 4th. Let's make it count.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll tell you what...Cooky does a good job on LeBron, I don't understand why, but he does it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

74-67 Miami after 3

The end to the 3rd was eerily similar to the beginning of the 4th on sunday. We better tighten up on D cause this is gonna come down to the wire again.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That Wade 3 looked good. Wade's minutes are up tonight. But I don't think we can afford to give him more than 2.5 minutes of rest in the 4th.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow, Wade stays in the game. Is that a first for the year?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We should've learned last game that those passes into UD just aren't working.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another WIDE OPEN shot we gave up...WTF?!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idk, Lebron's gotten hot from the perimeter ever since Cook's started guarding him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2-3 zone against a team hot from the perimeter...Did Stan Van Gundy take over the team again?????? ****


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Whistle, whistle, whistle, whistle, whistle....Here we go again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

T him up...taunting the bench


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Idk, Lebron's gotten hot from the perimeter ever since Cook's started guarding him.


With Beasley not doing much right now I think you'll see Marion come back in and defend him. He picked up his 3rd foul in the 3rd then they decided to save his fouls for the 4th so they put DQ on Lebron.

But there isnt much you can do when he's hitting outside shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Marion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 333333333

Nice 7-0 run


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't understand why Marion can't be that aggressive more often...uptempo or 1/2 court, just be aggressive!

Marrrrrrrrrriooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 33333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> 2-3 zone against a team hot from the perimeter...Did Stan Van Gundy take over the team again?????? ****


Spoelstra a genius according to SVG. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the steal and layup!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

****! Who was on West? :banghead:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well atleast I'll win my bet on the over!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pump fake by DQ to get the foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha. Great.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LeBron has now 

1) taunted our bench after a 3

2) hung on the rim, and smacked the glass twice before dropping down

I guess you can't give "the King" another T, right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has lost the ball alot today for some reason. Most of his turnovers today have been just him losing the handle.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> LeBron has now
> 
> 1) taunted our bench after a 3
> 
> ...


Not on his Birthday!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Matrix!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow, Marion's really broken out of his funk. Haven't seen this Shawn Marion since he was in Phoenix.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade 2 Matrix on the oop!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Whoa, Matrix deed it


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade2Matrix!


I think Wade2Shaq was more effective. :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Mario


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great pass by Mario!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mario is unconscious from 3! 6 for 7!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think Wade2Shaq was more effective. :lol:


I think I jinx the combination cause they havent connected much this season :laugh:

Mario for 333333. What a game he's had.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Marioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 3333333333333333333333333333333333333









DAGGER!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

So much for Cavs playing against .50 teams.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I think I jinx the combination cause they havent connected much this season :laugh:
> 
> Mario for 333333. What a game he's had.


That's probably true. You should change your name to Wade2Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21pts 7asts 3rbs 3stls *0* turnovers for Mario. Just awesome numbers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333333

Mario and DQ are on Firrrrreee!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Bron is on fire.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ for 33333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just not Wade's night shooting the ball but he still had a nice all around game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 104-95


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario and DQ were 11-14 from 3 tonight


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade ruined Lebron's birthday. Well, not really.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^:lol:

I'm sure Wade and half the Heat players will be there. Thankfully, we dont play until Friday 

Come on Lebron, South Beach could be right in your backyard if you just sign with us in 2010 :yes:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Great shooting by DQ and Chalmers tonight!

Also, nice to see Haslem finding his stroke again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is one of my favorite players but my goodness, the Lebron overkill just cause its his birthday is crazy. 24 hours of Lebron on NBA tv and right now on NBA coast to coast on ESPN2 they're doing a countdown of Lebrons 24 best career moments.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

What a game! We were ridiculous from 3 tonight, prob won't ever happen again but i'll sure as hell take it. 
My Thoughts on tonight:
-Wade had a tough 4th qtr, turned the ball over on some bad handles, don't know what was up w that. But he did get the rest of the team involved quite a bit.
-UD looked good hittin that shot again, hopefully he can stay consistent, and we outrebounded them by quite a bit the last time i checked
-Mario had a GREAT game, 21/3/7/3 with 0 turnovers!! now that is PG play. this kid is coming along quite nicely. 
-Bease had a rough night, on both ends of the court, Missed some by the rim, he just needs to find some confidence, the fouls are not helping either.
-DQ, man, when he is hot he can drop a whole lot of 3s on you, wow. 
-As for Marion, he is a big part of why we dont get blown out in games like this i think, his D is pretty good most of the time, only player i seen D up better is Artest. He got more aggressive and was cutting to the basket which is a good thing, and something he needs to do alot more of. 

and Lebron, man that guy is impressive, the last time i seen him play i believe was his rookie yr, and boy does he eclipse that lol. That dunk looked MONSTROUS even from where i was sittin and i was up in the 300s. 

Great Win on the home court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> “I told him during the first timeout, ‘This is your rest. Enjoy it,”’ Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said. “If James wasn’t coming out, neither was he.”


Good too see Spo finally changed this up. 

Here's some good news on Dorell and JJ


> For the first time this season, the Heat had 15 healthy players at the morning shootaround. Forwards James Jones (wrist) and Dorell Wright (knee) are working their way back from injuries and aiming to make season debuts in the coming weeks.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> ^:lol:
> 
> I'm sure Wade and half the Heat players will be there. Thankfully, we dont play until Friday
> 
> Come on Lebron, South Beach could be right in your backyard if you just sign with us in 2010 :yes:


Mario/Wade/Bron/Bease/Who Cares (Joel?)

MAKE IT HAPPEND RILEY!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We went 9-4 in December.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats Heat. Well deserved win. I am really impressed by some of your young players. I think folks are gonna be in for a surprise down the stretch this year. If Wade can stay healthy, I peg the Heat in as a 4-5 seed and nobody will want to play you guys in the 1st round.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If Wade can stay healthy, I peg the Heat in as a 4-5 seed and nobody will want to play you guys in the 1st round.


Hope so.. I don't think we'll get to #4 for some reason, but #5 is my realistic goal for this team. Which would, perhaps, put us against Atlanta or someone.

This isn't the best case scenario for us, but I wuldn't be too mad seeing a Heat/Cavs playoff series either, for obvious reasons. Preferably in the ECF.. :biggrin:

Good game. :cheers:


I didn't catch most of the 2nd half but -

- Mario + DQ were great tonight. Mario had like 21/7/3/3 with 0 TO's (great stat line), and with DQ them two was just raining 333''s!

- Wade wasn't quite his dominant self but like said, he did get everyone involved throughout the game. He had a nice dunk on the break, and blocked LBJ.

- Marion seems to have stepped up lately, he chips in when needed. Hopefully he can just get consistent - we really don't know wat we'll get from him on any night.

- Joel worked on his J.. :laugh:

- Lebron is pretty good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> - Lebron is pretty good.


I think he has a future in this league


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I think he has a future in this league


We could use a back-up til Dorell gets back.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lol

you guys crack me up.


----------

